# AEWs new show confirmed on TNT



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





Sorry fake news Ozell Gray has been spreading Facebook rumors as fact......this stops this particular attempt in its tracks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

On TNT - nice

i thought it would be on one of the smaller warner channels TBH

good stuff - now put it on Saturdays


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually predict a BTE like show, which they can use to get characters over.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Is Thunder still a trademark WWE owns?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

i thought some insider on facebook confirmed this wasn't happening. we really need to start disallowing fake news that guys like @Ozell Gray like to post. this never used to roll on old Wrestlingforum.



fabi1982 said:


> I actually predict a BTE like show, which they can use to get characters over.


i like this idea


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Wait haters said company was doomed because show wasn't on TNT?? They got it wrong again??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice if its on TNT then it should do as well as that random 1 hour Dynamite they did

If TNT weren't happy they wouldn't be putting another AEW product on their primary network so good news



fabi1982 said:


> I actually predict a BTE like show, which they can use to get characters over.


I'm hoping for 3 matches per show and storyline development for guys that don't get TV time. Every one of these shows should have one women's match too for sure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> Wait haters said company was doomed because show wasn't on TNT?? They got it wrong again??


its not ‘haters’ pippen

it’s ’fans who like to critique’


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> i like this idea


Honestly if it isnt an extension to Dynamite or Dark, this seems like the only useful option and it would actually help AEW. Maybe tone the goofyness down a little but still could be like a skit/character building show. I just cant think of anything else, besides a Brandie cookshow which would be hilariously bad


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Darn! I was really hoping that they had bought the NWA from Corgan and were bringing back the NWA on TBS.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ve long hoped for it to be a more serious take on the BTE model. Youve already got BTE and Sammy’s Vlog, though. Not sure if both parties would be willing to sacrifice their YouTube channel for a TV show.

The Bucks, in particular, seem to really love protecting/saving certain elements for THEIR intellectual property, BTE.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> Honestly if it isnt an extension to Dynamite or Dark, this seems like the only useful option and it would actually help AEW. Maybe tone the goofyness down a little but still could be like a skit/character building show. I just cant think of anything else, besides a Brandie cookshow which would be hilariously bad


but do you think this sort of thing will draw? i long question if a pro-wrestling show without pro-wrestling would actually draw. i think it would do number similar (relatively of course) to what WWE's talkshow was doing even with Punk


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

I think show will be late night dynamite & go on after NBA. Probably why show has been in the works so long with NBA late to restart


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> but do you think this sort of thing will draw? i long question if a pro-wrestling show without pro-wrestling would actually draw. i think it would do number similar (relatively of course) to what WWE's talkshow was doing even with Punk


Honestly you could easily apply the BTE viewership after 7 days I guess. And maybe they can sneak in some wrestling, more like the choreographed matches (Hardy compound and stuff like that)? Not sure if it could „draw“, but easily 300k viewers, knowing the loyalty of AEW fans.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Wait. I listened to that conference call, and if I heard right Cody said the new show would be on one of the TNT “networks.” Meaning, it could be on a sister channel.

If anyone would like to listen to that part, it’s at the 44:45 mark.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The new show should just be Diners, Driveins and Dives but starring all 3 members of Team Taz instead of one Guy Fieri


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On TNT - nice
> 
> i thought it would be on one of the smaller warner channels TBH
> 
> good stuff - now put it on Saturdays


saturday at 4 so it leads into the ppv ? i guess pointless since they only have a few ppvs but ya i like saturday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> saturday at 4 so it leads into the ppv ? i guess pointless since they only have a few ppvs but ya i like saturday


Saturday purely for selfish reasons of me being able to watch it Sunday 

but yeah - lead-in to PPVs would be nice / earlier for the rest of the world to not have to stay up until 2 in the morning will also be great

.... I'll take Fridays too


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the only way this show will work is if it is different than dynamite and not just dark. dark is nothing but random matches.

it needs to have exclusive content driving stories pushing you to see it


people dont like cheap rip off shows that are taped on the same set and it feels like nothing more than the same show with random matches


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its not ‘haters’ pippen
> 
> it’s ’fans who like to critique’


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Wait haters said company was doomed because show wasn't on TNT?? They got it wrong again??


No one said that. It’s sneaky and disingenuous to put words into other people’s mouths. Grow up



prosperwithdeen said:


> Nice if its on TNT then it should do as well as that random 1 hour Dynamite they did
> 
> If TNT weren't happy they wouldn't be putting another AEW product on their primary network so good news
> 
> ...


Of course they might. What is it with yanks and misusing the word “happy?” I haven’t been happy with a lot of people I’ve had to work with and there have been times where they haven’t been happy with me.

TNT are rorting AEW for cheap content. It does pretty well in terms of ratings, comparatively. We still don’t know how it does with advertisers or how much revenue it makes TNT. They could be putting it on because it saves them money on a scripted drama. They might be hoping that the loyal and obsessed audience fills a late night slot they don’t want to have to bother programming anymore. There are SO MANY possibilities where the actual conclusion isn’t necessarily that TNT are “happy.”

It doesn’t mean they’re NOT happy, before a troll like Pippen comes in and attributes that quote to me because he’s an outright liar. But it doesn’t mean they are.

I hate hasty generalisations, but the IWC narrative for so long has been that USA must be miserable with Raw and the WWE. This same echo chamber wants to project the idea that TNT are stoked with AEW, just because it’s on the air. A lot of people really want to have it both ways.



JasmineAEW said:


> Wait. I listened to that conference call, and if I heard right Cody said the new show would be on one of the TNT “networks.” Meaning, it could be on a sister channel.
> 
> If anyone would like to listen to that part, it’s at the 44:45 mark.


I wouldn’t sit through an AEW conference call myself, so thanks for that, and good catch if true. It wouldn’t surprise me if AEW marks had gotten carried away with Cody misspeaking or simply misconstrued him to fit their agenda.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its not ‘haters’ pippen
> 
> it’s ’fans who like to critique’


Amazing how you can somehow turn news like this into yet another thread about us. 

This is good news, the more wrestling stuff the better if you ask me. If they can make BTE into a show and have some wrestling and less corny shit it could definitely be good viewing. Main show, story driven TV show and Dark sounds like a good amount with the size of their roster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now who wants to bet a Canadian dollar on whether this is used to extend feuds on Dynamite(my bet) or highlight less used talent?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Amazing how you can somehow turn news like this into yet another thread about us.
> 
> This is good news, the more wrestling stuff the better if you ask me. If they can make BTE into a show and have some wrestling and less corny shit it could definitely be good viewing. Main show, story driven TV show and Dark sounds like a good amount with the size of their roster.


I like BTE as its own entity, corny jokes and all. In my view, it wouldn’t be BTE without corny humor.

But if you’re simply suggesting having serious behind-the-scenes vignettes on this new show, I’d be all for that.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> i thought some insider on facebook confirmed this wasn't happening. we really need to start disallowing fake news that guys like @Ozell Gray like to post. this never used to roll on old Wrestlingforum.
> 
> 
> i like this idea


Yeah good ol fake news @Ozell Gray failed again.Not only did he flip flop like a fish out of water in that thread,he was soundly proven wrong LMFAO.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Amazing how you can somehow turn news like this into yet another thread about us.
> 
> This is good news, the more wrestling stuff the better if you ask me. If they can make BTE into a show and have some wrestling and less corny shit it could definitely be good viewing. Main show, story driven TV show and Dark sounds like a good amount with the size of their roster.


Ppl need to own their comments here.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I mean most people's comments here aee cornettes comments because they can't seem to think for themselves 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lets start the Name rolling game.

My first one is

AEW - Saturday night Ego
AEW - Spark
AEW - Ignite
AEW - EVPS
AEW - Outer circle
AEW - Real
AEW - Explosive
AEW - Wix


Jokes aside i Honestly think Ego is a good name. Funny in ways and a bit of a poke but at the end of the day its fitting for wrestling. Im all for more story telling and more behind the scenes and character devoplement with outside the ring style footage but BTE is fucking stupid corny as people say and it wont be popular to the masses and Tony needs to take fucking control of his company.Its no one elses


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> I mean most people's comments here aee cornettes comments because they can't seem to think for themselves
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Question:

If we only take Cornette's opinions why do we bash Cody? Cornette loves him and even put over the decision of him beating Brodie.

I won't embarass you further by pointing out the Cornette podcast comes out two days after Dynamite


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

In before they still give half an hour to Cody


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Keeping up with nightmare family now premiering in bravo after KUWTK 

In tonights episode brandy breaks a fake nail and cody tries to determine how he can get even more airtime on next weeks dynamite episode.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Ppl need to own their comments here.


Tag them then. Quote the actual comments you want people to own instead of fabricating shit or taking things out of context. All you do is bait people. You literally add nothing to this forum


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Question:
> 
> If we only take Cornette's opinions why do we bash Cody? Cornette loves him and even put over the decision of him beating Brodie.
> 
> I won't embarass you further by pointing out the Cornette podcast comes out two days after Dynamite


Isn't it just bdon? And you all egg him on because .... It's funny?

I mean he says the same things every podcast so it's not hard to just tske his opinion as your own

But yes I'm super embarrassed 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> Isn't it just bdon? And you all egg him on because .... It's funny?
> 
> I mean he says the same things every podcast so it's not hard to just tske his opinion as your own
> 
> ...


Bdon is the most extreme but we all pretty much don't like Cody that much. Cornette loves him.

Also Cornette is fiercely left wing which I'm sure many of his fans disagree with


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bdon is the most extreme but we all pretty much don't like Cody that much. Cornette loves him.
> 
> Also Cornette is fiercely left wing which I'm sure many of his fans disagree with


Ya but Brian hates him so theirs some middle ground there

I meant wrestling opinions I don't give a fuck about american politics or really any politics for that matter

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Brian Last hates Cody?

He just gained a fan.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Wood said:


> No one said that. It’s sneaky and disingenuous to put words into other people’s mouths. Grow up


You know I like you and even Ozell, but he sure was saying the company was doomed in the first page of that other tread until he started back pedling when people started calling him out. Thats what it looked like to me at least. 









AEW's second show no longer to air on TNT and Kevin...


– As previously reported, AEW EVP and TNT champion Cody Rhodes discussed during a recent interview that the next AEW show will be a separate hour on a WarnerMedia Network. Back in January of this year, WarnerMedia announced the renewal of AEW Dynamite on TNT through 2023, along with a second...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> You know I like you and even Ozell, but he sure was saying the company was doomed in the first page of that other tread until he started back pedling when people started calling him out. Thats what it looked like to me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah back tracking and flip flopping through the whole thread lmfao.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

In before it gets cancelled.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Ya but Brian hates him so theirs some middle ground there
> 
> I meant wrestling opinions I don't give a fuck about american politics or really any politics for that matter
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Brian does not hate Cody, if anything he likes him more now than when the show began. So often on here if you are not constantly praising someone it means you hate that person. Makes no sense to me. Brian has criticisms of Cody but has said positive things.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kyledriver said:


> I mean most people's comments here aee cornettes comments because they can't seem to think for themselves
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Most people who enjoy Cornette seem to enjoy him _because_ they can think for themselves. 



kyledriver said:


> Ya but Brian hates him so theirs some middle ground there
> 
> I meant wrestling opinions I don't give a fuck about american politics or really any politics for that matter
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


You seem to know a lot about this. Are you sure you’re not just copying Cornette’s thoughts? 



Klitschko said:


> You know I like you and even Ozell, but he sure was saying the company was doomed in the first page of that other tread until he started back pedling when people started calling him out. Thats what it looked like to me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not going to bend over backwards and check. Did he actually say they were doomed, or did he say it was not a good sign? Because they are different things. And if he did say they are doomed, that’s literally only one person. Tag him if you want, but that’s not everybody’s position.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Most people who enjoy Cornette seem to enjoy him _because_ they can think for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he was talking about not being surprised if dynamite was moved to tbs or try tv or put in 10pm death timeslot all kinds of outlandish, nonsensical things........but its ozell so is normal.


Plus the backtracking and flip flopping is fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah he was talking about not being surprised if dynamite was moved to tbs or try tv or put in 10pm death timeslot all kinds of outlandish, nonsensical things........but its ozell so is normal.
> 
> 
> Plus the backtracking and flip flopping is fucking hilarious.


That’s not saying it’s doomed though. Aren’t you supposed to be a journalist?

I fully expect someone at Warner to move Dynamite at some point. It’s not out of the question at all if they think viewers will be loyal and it will expand their audience. Why do you think Raw has a third hour?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> That’s not saying it’s doomed though. Aren’t you supposed to be a journalist?
> 
> I fully expect someone at Warner to move Dynamite at some point. It’s not out of the question at all if they think viewers will be loyal and it will expand their audience. Why do you think Raw has a third hour?


If you dont read the thread to see the context you wont get how stupid he comes off.He definetly is rooting for the negative and was going off on the thread.......pretty embarrassing right about now.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If you dont read the thread to see the context you wont get how stupid he comes off.He definetly is rooting for the negative and was going off on the thread.......pretty embarrassing right about now.


I think hitching your wagon to that argument is embarrassing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Brian does not hate Cody, if anything he likes him more now than when the show began. So often on here if you are not constantly praising someone it means you hate that person. Makes no sense to me. Brian has criticisms of Cody but has said positive things.


Aaaand Brian Last loses a fan.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think Brian has gotten more critical of Cody, personally. And he doesn’t like Jericho either. He blamed them ages ago for not leading the locker-room better. I don’t think he _hates_ Cody, but he sees through the melodramatic shtick. Corny is starting to come around too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I think Brian has gotten more critical of Cody, personally. And he doesn’t like Jericho either. He blamed them ages ago for not leading the locker-room better. I don’t think he _hates_ Cody, but he sees through the melodramatic shtick. *Corny is starting to come around too.*


I haven’t listen to the Drive-Thru (or any podcast for that matter) in a month or two. It had to be around the time of Cody’s return to Dynamite.

Either way, I haven’t listened, but Corny being critical of Cody would certainly be a change in pace as he genuinely has gone out of his way to ignore Cody‘s bullshit, only commenting when Last has taken him to task. The truck doing a love tap on the barricade for instance.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I haven’t listen to the Drive-Thru (or any podcast for that matter) in a month or two. It had to be around the time of Cody’s return to Dynamite.
> 
> Either way, I haven’t listened, but Corny being critical of Cody would certainly be a change in pace as he genuinely has gone out of his way to ignore Cody‘s bullshit, only commenting when Last has taken him to task. The truck doing a love tap on the barricade for instance.


I want to ask what you think of a certain other someone calling Cody the greatest storyteller in wrestling, but I don't want to draw attention to it here.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

El Hammerstone said:


> I want to ask what you think of a certain other someone calling Cody the greatest storyteller in wrestling, but I don't want to draw attention to it here.


Well thanks, now I am interested, haha.

Cody working with Orange Cassidy hasn’t helped him with Cornette. And the more Cody opens his mouth, the stupider he sounds.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> I want to ask what you think of a certain other someone calling Cody the greatest storyteller in wrestling, but I don't want to draw attention to it here.


...?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> ...?


I PM'ed you.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasnt it highlighted that Cody DIDN‘T say TNT but one of the TNT channels? Someone actually gave the exact mark on the interview. But yeah „AEW fans“ always bait the fake news that follow their agenda. So funny and so sad at the same time.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Who/what is Ozil Gray?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Another show? I've heard "rumors" from some members here that TNT is likely to drop Dynamite soon and yet another show...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> Another show? I've heard "rumors" from some members here that TNT is likely to drop Dynamite soon and yet another show...


Who has said that?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Who has said that?


"Specialists" in wrestling analysis.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I read somewhere the other day (can't remember) that in addition to the new show, they plan more 'streaming' events in 2021. Does that mean PPVs? Because they could do with adding a PPV for Kenny vs. Mox, otherwise it's going to be on Dynamite.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> "Specialists" in wrestling analysis.


Voices in your head? Okay.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Voices in your head? Okay.


Don't worry, even if you think/thought or not that way, I still consider you a "specialist" in wrestling analysis too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I think hitching your wagon to that argument is embarrassing.


I think ozell gray is embarrassing so I suppose we're at a stalemate.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Who/what is Ozil Gray?


A flippidy floppidy fish out of water.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah good ol fake news @Ozell Gray failed again.Not only did he flip flop like a fish out of water in that thread,he was soundly proven wrong LMFAO.


Actually Cody said it was ONE of TNT’s channels it was going to be on NOT that it was going to be on TNT and someone in this thread even gave the time stamp in the interview where he says it. So much for “fake news” that you posted something that wasn’t even said lol.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> A flippidy floppidy fish out of water.


You sure didn’t prove that in the other thread and ran when you got called out.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> You know I like you and even Ozell, but he sure was saying the company was doomed in the first page of that other tread until he started back pedling when people started calling him out. Thats what it looked like to me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I never said they were “doomed.” I said I wouldn’t be surprised if WarnerMedia puts Dynamite on TBS or TruTV and I stood by it in the entire thread so there was no “backpedaling” there. When I pressed him to show me where I said they were “doomed” Dollar ran away because he got caught in a lie that he couldn’t prove.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Oh yeah back tracking and flip flopping through the whole thread lmfao.


So much “back tracking” and “flip flopping” that you didn’t prove it and I even quoted my own posts and then you ran away and you were on a crusade that whole thread on something that wasn’t stated lol.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Ozell Gray said:


> Actually Cody said it was ONE of TNT’s channels it was going to be on NOT that it was going to be on TNT and someone in this thread even gave the time stamp in the interview where he says it. So much for “fake news” that you posted something that wasn’t even said lol.


I really hope you are correct and it is on TBS. TBS has more viewers and that deep history of wrestling. People forget that TNT was only 6 years, TBS was decades.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I really hope you are correct and it is on TBS. TBS has more viewers and that deep history of wrestling. People forget that TNT was only 6 years, TBS was decades.


I think TBS is where the second show will end up and here’s the comment I was talking about.




JasmineAEW said:


> Wait. I listened to that conference call, and if I heard right Cody said the new show would be on one of the TNT “networks.” Meaning, it could be on a sister channel.
> 
> If anyone would like to listen to that part, it’s at the 44:45 mark.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Most people who enjoy Cornette seem to enjoy him _because_ they can think for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said those are Brian's thoughts.not cornettes... Can you read?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I think ozell gray is embarrassing so I suppose we're at a stalemate.


I think you're embarrassing since you can't seem to comprehend things that are said.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Some TBS nostalgia 
















Good times.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Some TBS nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that is awesome. Takes me right back to being a little kid watching with my grandmother.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Actually Cody said it was ONE of TNT’s channels it was going to be on NOT that it was going to be on TNT and someone in this thread even gave the time stamp in the interview where he says it. So much for “fake news” that you posted something that wasn’t even said lol.


That was when Reilly was let go so Cody not knowing if the original plans for it to be on TNT would still go through, so he made a vague statement of it being on one of Turner's stations which btw includes TNT.

you are the king of fake news LMFAO.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> You sure didn’t prove that in the other thread and ran when you got called out.



More like you kept flip flopping and changing stances depending on who responded lmfao .....all anyone has to do is read that thread and see you flopping around like a fish out of water. BTW you've been proven wrong in this thread,which is in relation to that thread of you spreading fake ass story's. All you did was switch opinions repeatedly to the point where it made no sense to keep talking to you.


New show will be on TNT.... ITS LITERALLY BEEN CONFIRMED.....no matter how much you want to keep spreading that fake TBS shit ....you're wrong,you can't dodge the truth bruh.so sad for you.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Actually I never said they were “doomed.” I said I wouldn’t be surprised if WarnerMedia puts Dynamite on TBS or TruTV and I stood by it in the entire thread so there was no “backpedaling” there. When I pressed him to show me where I said they were “doomed” Dollar ran away because he got caught in a lie that he couldn’t prove.
> 
> 
> 
> So much “back tracking” and “flip flopping” that you didn’t prove it and I even quoted my own posts and then you ran away and you were on a crusade that whole thread on something that wasn’t stated lol.


First you said the network wasn't happy with aew that's why they weren't putting the 2nd show on TNT.when confronted about saying this you then said oh no I meant maybe.Then you flip flop back and forth for the remainder making no sense quoting yourself but in doing so,you only further look like a fool.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> I think you're embarrassing since you can't seem to comprehend things that are said.


Hey bud ....do me a favor and read the headline a couple times,click the link and let it set in...


YOU WERE WRONG LMFAO!!!!!

its CONFIRMED new show is on TNT......any of you're assumptions and fake news isn't going to change fact bruh.....you were wrong and that entire flip floppy thread you created was fake fucking news.



TKO Wrestling said:


> I really hope you are correct and it is on TBS. TBS has more viewers and that deep history of wrestling. People forget that TNT was only 6 years, TBS was decades.


Hes wrong it's not on any other network dont mind our resident fish out of water.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said "This shows they’re not happy like Meltzer initially wanted us to believe. The suits and ties at WarnerMedia are running a business and since Dynamite doesn’t bring in the viewing numbers to justify them staying on TNT I wouldn’t be surprised if they moved Dynamite out of prime time and put it at 10:00 pm death slot or simply put on TBS or Trutv."

"Looks like WardnerMedia aren't as happy as some thought. It's going to be interesting to see what happens next."

"WarnerMedia loves AEW so much that they gave them an extension to do a second show but now won't air it on TNT. It's a slow day for fanboys."


then when Chip said he didn't necessarily think they were unhappy with the numbers...

"Great post Chip. I wasn't saying WarnerMedia were unhappy I was saying they could be because of the viewership numbers."

Then when I confronted you and said you were overreacting about saying they were unhappy with AEW heres your response...

"Not "overreacting" I was just saying it's a possibility but they could be happy or they could not be. We don't know how they feel yet.


LMFAO🤣 🤣 🤣 


that's just off the first 2 pages bro.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hey bud ....do me a favor and read the headline a couple times,click the link and let it set in...
> 
> 
> YOU WERE WRONG LMFAO!!!!!
> ...


This @Ozell Gray guy is delusional, I think he lives in his own little world. If you speak out against Impact Wrestling he gets very aggressive. He was convinced they were drawing 300k viewers on AXS but ate shit when recently it was revealed they were only drawing around 100k


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That was when Reilly was let go so Cody not knowing if the original plans for it to be on TNT would still go through, so he made a vague statement of it being on one of Turner's stations which btw includes TNT.
> 
> you are the king of fake news LMFAO.


This interview was from YESTERDAY which is AFTER Kevin Reily’s release and again Cody said ONE of TNT’s channels which means there’s no guarantee if it’s going to be on TNT but great job posting a clickbait headline lol.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> More like you kept flip flopping and changing stances depending on who responded lmfao .....all anyone has to do is read that thread and see you flopping around like a fish out of water. BTW you've been proven wrong in this thread,which is in relation to that thread of you spreading fake ass story's. All you did was switch opinions repeatedly to the point where it made no sense to keep talking to you.
> 
> 
> New show will be on TNT.... ITS LITERALLY BEEN CONFIRMED.....no matter how much you want to keep spreading that fake TBS shit ....you're wrong,you can't dodge the truth bruh.so sad for you.


Gnaw more like you kept claiming something that you couldn’t prove and then backed away and ran once you got pressed about it. Everyone can read thread and they’ll see no contradictions on my part, but they will see you backtracking and running away while I stood by what I posted and never changed my stance. Oh you mean like this?


JasmineAEW said:


> Wait. I listened to that conference call, and if I heard right Cody said the new show would be on one of the TNT “networks.” Meaning, it could be on a sister channel.
> 
> If anyone would like to listen to that part, it’s at the 44:45 mark.



Yeah you posting this fake story even after it was proven wrong lol but keep spreading lies though because it’s funny seeing you embarrass yourself on here.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> First you said the network wasn't happy with aew that's why they weren't putting the 2nd show on TNT.when confronted about saying this you then said oh no I meant maybe.Then you flip flop back and forth for the remainder making no sense quoting yourself but in doing so,you only further look like a fool.


🤣 Meltzer said he heard it wasn’t going to be on TNT so I said they must not be happy because they otherwise could just show the second show on TNT on another day. I also said the show will end up on TBS or TruTV which anyone can go look at but keep making a fool out of yourself.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hey bud ....do me a favor and read the headline a couple times,click the link and let it set in...
> 
> 
> YOU WERE WRONG LMFAO!!!!!
> ...


Yeah except when you listen to the interview which someone here did he sauté one of TNT’s networks so again it’s NOT confirmed it’s going to be on TNT. You keep claiming “fake news” but you’ve yet show that it was “fake news.”

I’m so “wrong” that I showed the person’s comment who watched the interview 🤣. It’s too funny seeing you have a meltdown over something like this. Keep embarrassing yourself though man.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Claro De Luna said:


> This @Ozell Gray guy is delusional, I think he lives in his own little world. If you speak out against Impact Wrestling he gets very aggressive. He was convinced they were drawing 300k viewers on AXS but ate shit when recently it was revealed they were only drawing around 100k


Dude I'm very aware about flippy flopperson look no further then my post above homeboy looking a damn fool right now with quotes from his own thread LMFAO.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ozell Gray said "This shows they’re not happy like Meltzer initially wanted us to believe. The suits and ties at WarnerMedia are running a business and since Dynamite doesn’t bring in the viewing numbers to justify them staying on TNT I wouldn’t be surprised if they moved Dynamite out of prime time and put it at 10:00 pm death slot or simply put on TBS or Trutv."
> 
> "Looks like WardnerMedia aren't as happy as some thought. It's going to be interesting to see what happens next."
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing you lack reading comprehension. Anyone who reads this can see I’m saying WarnerMedia MUST not be happy with AEW since the second show won’t be on TNT. Oh and here’s the posts for everyone to see it 

“
I wouldn’t either. This shows they’re not happy like Meltzer initially wanted us to believe. The suits and ties at WarnerMedia are running a business and since Dynamite doesn’t bring in the viewing numbers to justify them staying on TNT I wouldn’t be surprised if they moved Dynamite out of prime time and put it at 10:00 pm death slot or simply put on TBS or Trutv.

It all comes down to money. Dynamite doesn’t make TNT money, because its wrestling and its tv-14 and advertisers hate wrestling plus TNT only made advertising revenue from NBA and the NBA is what saved TNT. The NBA is their bread and butter not AEW. Dynamite being tv-14 actually works against them because wrestling already has a bad rep with advertisers and then you add on the rating of it being tv-14 is what makes it worse. The whole reason WWE went tv-pg is because they’d get better ads and make USA Network more advertising revenue so that’s why I laugh when AEW fans think that Dynamite is making TNT more money than NXT is for USA Network because they have better ratings. What they fail to realize is NXT getting nearly doubled in the ratings (18-49 demo) doesn’t matter because USA Network are still making more money off of NXT than TNT are off of Dynamite because its tv-pg.”

“Looks like WardnerMedia aren't as happy as some thought. It's going to be interesting to see what happens next.”

“Great post Chip. I wasn't saying WarnerMedia were unhappy I was saying they could be because of the viewership numbers.”

Yeah no contradictions there. It’s me saying they COULD be unhappy lol.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dude I'm very aware about flippy flopperson look no further then my post above homeboy looking a damn fool right now with quotes from his own thread LMFAO.


You mean the same thread you ran from when pressed after you lied? Great job making more of a fool out of yourself in this one and you don’t capitalize lmao lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> You mean the same thread you ran from when pressed after you lied? Great job making more of a fool out of yourself in this one and you don’t capitalize lmao lol.


You're delusional LMFAO




I guarantee the new show is on TNT I'll go as far as to say I'll delete my account here if it's on any other channel when it debuts.I doubt you have the backbone or intestinal fortitude to match my wager.


Once the show debuts on TNT you will be soundly pimpslapped back into obscurity but I'm sure you'll find a way to flip flop around and convince yourself you were right all along.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You're delusional LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can’t “delete” your account on wrestling forum lol. You can only log out and never use it again. I don’t care if debuts on TNT or TBS or not so I’m not going to do a stupid “wager” about it.

If it debuts on TNT I’ll say it in posts here that both shows are on the same network and that the Meltzer was wrong about the show not being on TNT but you can keep beating around the bushes though. Oh and by the way in that same thread you yourself said it was going to be on TBS.

“It won't be on TNT but it will likely be on TBS which is still a good station.”


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ozell Gray said "This shows they’re not happy like Meltzer initially wanted us to believe. The suits and ties at WarnerMedia are running a business and since Dynamite doesn’t bring in the viewing numbers to justify them staying on TNT I wouldn’t be surprised if they moved Dynamite out of prime time and put it at 10:00 pm death slot or simply put on TBS or Trutv."
> 
> "Looks like WardnerMedia aren't as happy as some thought. It's going to be interesting to see what happens next."
> 
> ...


OMG that's hilarious man,I can't believe this guy is still going.You got his ass but he keeps just chugging along,I guess you kinda got to respect the dedication.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

amazing thread


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hey bud ....do me a favor and read the headline a couple times,click the link and let it set in...
> 
> 
> YOU WERE WRONG LMFAO!!!!!
> ...


That sucks. It needs to be on TBS.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> You can’t “delete” your account on wrestling forum lol. You can only log out and never use it again. I don’t care if debuts on TNT or TBS or not so I’m not going to do a stupid “wager” about it.
> 
> If it debuts on TNT I’ll say it in posts here that both shows are on the same network and that the Meltzer was wrong about the show not being on TNT but you can keep beating around the bushes though. Oh and by the way in that same thread you yourself said it was going to be on TBS.
> 
> “It won't be on TNT but it will likely be on TBS which is still a good station.”


Yeah that was my very first response in the thread I was guessing if it wasnt going on TNT the next logical idea would be TBS as Trutv is a shitty channel.....you're not proving anything here.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> OMG that's hilarious man,I can't believe this guy is still going.You got his ass but he keeps just chugging along,I guess you kinda got to respect the dedication.


If nothing else he is definetly dedicated to his schtick.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> "Specialists" in wrestling analysis.


Names please. I've been here a while and not seen that


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah that was my very first response in the thread I was guessing if it wasnt going on TNT the next logical idea would be TBS as Trutv is a shitty channel.....you're not proving anything here.


Im proving you backpedalled and is now changing your stance but you didn't prove anything there or on here.



ECFuckinW said:


> OMG that's hilarious man,I can't believe this guy is still going.You got his ass but he keeps just chugging along,I guess you kinda got to respect the dedication.


He doesn't "have" anything and he didn't even prove anything here. All he did was throw a temper tantrum like a child and still haven't shown this "flip flopping" that he claimed.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Im proving you backpedalled and is now changing your stance but you didn't prove anything there or on here.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't "have" anything and he didn't even prove anything here. All he did was throw a temper tantrum like a child and still haven't shown this "flip flopping" that he claimed.


You didn't prove anything lol


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Names please. I've been here a while and not seen that


Of course you've been, you are all over, sharing your "knowledge".


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You didn't prove anything lol


I showed how you contracted yourself lol.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Im proving you backpedalled and is now changing your stance but you didn't prove anything there or on here.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't "have" anything and he didn't even prove anything here. All he did was throw a temper tantrum like a child and still haven't shown this "flip flopping" that he claimed.


Actually you do backpedal immediately in the thread whenever you're opposed by someone.I'm sorry to break it to you, but you look freaking ridiculous.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> I showed how you contracted yourself lol.


I have never contracted myself......I'm not even sure how you do that.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I have never contracted myself......I'm not even sure how you do that.


You have and you obviously know how to do it since you've already done it here.



ECFuckinW said:


> Actually you do backpedal immediately in the thread whenever you're opposed by someone.I'm sorry to break it to you, but you look freaking ridiculous.


Actually I don't"backpedal" in the thread anywhere. I stood by what I said throughout the entire thread which is why he ran away but you can keep making foolish posts though.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> Of course you've been, you are all over, sharing your "knowledge".


Could you point out where I said TNT was dropping Dynamite or shall we put you on the pay no mind list?


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I have never contracted myself......I'm not even sure how you do that.


I'm sure he meant contradicted haha.Unfortunately he definetly contradicts himself multiple times in the first 2 pages alone.

I wouldn't waste anymore time on him Dolladrew, if you look at his posting history its crystal clear what his agenda is.You've done enough to out this guy.No matter what he will drag it out and claim victory after you grow tired of running in circles.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> You have and you obviously know hot to do it since you've already done it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't"backpedal" in the thread anywhere. I stood by what I said throughout the entire thread which is why he ran away but you can keep making foolish posts though.


Is English a second language? You obviously don't know what contradicted means you do it multiple times right off the bat.

Contracted and contradicted are 2 different words I'd advise you seek a dictionary.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Still waiting on these ",contradictions" to be shown. If there's any "contradictions" it should be easy to point them out and show them but I've yet to see one.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> Is English a second language? You obviously don't know what contradicted means you do it multiple times right off the bat.
> 
> Contracted and contradicted are 2 different words I'd advise you seek a dictionary.


You obviously don't know what contradiction means since you keep claiming it and still haven't shown it. Oh and I'd advise you to go back to school and learn grammar because you space out the word AFTER the period not bunch together 😆🤣.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> You have and you obviously know how to do it since you've already done it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't"backpedal" in the thread anywhere. I stood by what I said throughout the entire thread which is why he ran away but you can keep making foolish posts though.


I have never entered into a legally binding agreement with myself....I'd take ECWs advice and grab a dictionary bud.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I have never entered into a legally binding agreement with myself....I'd take ECWs advice and grab a dictionary bud.


But you have contradicted yourself and you did put ... In a sentence before so go get a english teacher buddy.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> You obviously don't know what contradiction means since you keep claiming it and still haven't shown it. Oh and I'd advise you to go back to school and learn grammar because you space out the word AFTER the period not bunch together 😆🤣.


You're a good shit stirrer I'll give you that!!!

Now you got me in you're stupid loop of idiocy running in circles.No reason to continue this Daytona 500 of denying shit you said, even though the quotes openly prove you're a liar.I dont have to convince you you're a liar,the proof is openly there for everyone. Dolladrew game,set,match.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> You're a good shit stirrer I'll give you that!!!
> 
> Now you got me in you're stupid loop of idiocy running in circles.No reason to continue this Daytona 500 of denying shit you said, even though the quotes openly prove you're a liar.I dont have to convince you you're a liar,the proof is openly there for everyone. Dolladrew game,set,match.


  

Daytona 500 of denying shit was just superb I'm totally stealing that.Lets hope he Dale Earnhardts here pretty quickly.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> You're a good shit stirrer I'll give you that!!!
> 
> Now you got me in you're stupid loop of idiocy running in circles.No reason to continue this Daytona 500 of denying shit you said, even though the quotes openly prove you're a liar.I dont have to convince you you're a liar,the proof is openly there for everyone. Dolladrew game,set,match.


I'd have taken you seriously if you didn't put words next to a period in a post and continue to lie.

Making an idiot out of yourself again I see and you still didn't prove anything and there's no "quotes" that prove I'm a "liar" on here. The "proof" is open for everyone to see and yet it's not posted and hasn't been shown by you or dollar lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

@Ozell Gray you took an L mate. Just stop believing everything you read on Facebook. Your insiders are no more than crackpot conspiracy theorists that feed off anti-AEW fans. Do you believe that vaccines are the devil and that Trump is saving all these little kids from being molested by Bill Gates?


Mods need to ban fake news from flourishing.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> @Ozell Gray you took an L mate. Just stop believing everything you read on Facebook. Your insiders are no more than crackpot conspiracy theorists that feed off anti-AEW fans. Do you believe that vaccines are the devil and that Trump is saving all these little kids from being molested by Bill Gates?
> 
> 
> Mods need to ban fake news from flourishing.


I didn't a "L" since he didn't prove anything and I didn't post anything except the Renee Young news off of Facebook. Everything else came from dirtsheets which posts AEW news daily. "Anti-AEW fans" aren't even apart of the equation here so I don't know why you're even throwing that out there for.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Could you point out where I said TNT was dropping Dynamite or shall we put you on the pay no mind list?


Could you point out where I said you said that?
You and your buddy may spam this forum 24/7 but not everything is about you.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> Don't worry, even if you think/thought or not that way, I still consider you a "specialist" in wrestling analysis too.


Cool, thanks bud.



kyledriver said:


> As I said those are Brian's thoughts.not cornettes... Can you read?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I think it’s pretty obvious I’m one of the most well-read people here. Don’t have a problem saying it, because it’s very obvious, haha.

I just find it weird you criticise people for listening to Jim Cornette, yet here you are, an avid listener to his podcast.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> More like you kept flip flopping and changing stances depending on who responded lmfao .....all anyone has to do is read that thread and see you flopping around like a fish out of water. BTW you've been proven wrong in this thread,which is in relation to that thread of you spreading fake ass story's. All you did was switch opinions repeatedly to the point where it made no sense to keep talking to you.
> 
> 
> New show will be on TNT.... ITS LITERALLY BEEN CONFIRMED.....no matter how much you want to keep spreading that fake TBS shit ....you're wrong,you can't dodge the truth bruh.so sad for you.


Has it been confirmed though? I’m seeing people I am way more inclined to trust saying that Cody said something like “One of the TNT networks.” If it hasn’t been confirmed, stop acting like it has, please. That’s disinformation.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ozell Gray said "This shows they’re not happy like Meltzer initially wanted us to believe. The suits and ties at WarnerMedia are running a business and since Dynamite doesn’t bring in the viewing numbers to justify them staying on TNT I wouldn’t be surprised if they moved Dynamite out of prime time and put it at 10:00 pm death slot or simply put on TBS or Trutv."
> 
> "Looks like WardnerMedia aren't as happy as some thought. It's going to be interesting to see what happens next."
> 
> ...


This is what you’re upset about? Because someone said they “wouldn’t be surprised” if Warner moves AEW? Because I wouldn’t be surprised either. That’s not saying it will happen.

The only grey area in that statement is suggesting that TNT “must not be happy like Dave Meltzer said,” if you read it with your own made-up context. You’re reading it like “there’s no way they could possibly be happy,” which is your own insecurity and baggage talking. There’s the conditional “like Dave Meltzer said” and connection to the news bit.

Gosh, some people just cannot get out of their own way.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> You're delusional LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is childis



Outlaw91 said:


> Could you point out where I said you said that?
> You and your buddy may spam this forum 24/7 but not everything is about you.


Then who were you talking about?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Congrats on being well read? Still didn't make sense.

Ya I listen to him here and there, have for about 10 years. I just don't constantly quote and bring up the same points he does because it's so redundant, ESPECIALLY here where it's basically a jim cornette sub forum lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kyledriver said:


> Congrats on being well read? Still didn't make sense.
> 
> Ya I listen to him here and there, have for about 10 years. I just don't constantly quote and bring up the same points he does because it's so redundant, ESPECIALLY here where it's basically a jim cornette sub forum lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


It made sense, it just went over your head. I can’t help you there.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It made sense, it just went over your head. I can’t help you there.


They were Brian's thoughts but you told me they were cornettes?

Congrats on reading bud

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kyledriver said:


> They were Brian's thoughts but you told me they were cornettes?
> 
> Congrats on reading bud
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Hahaha. Whoosh.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Cool, thanks bud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not upset about that lol the point if you took the time to read through ALL of our scwabling,(wouldn't blame you if you didnt)is the point he is saying that this shows the network isn't happy because he denies saying that when boom there are his own words.Its that simple.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> You're a good shit stirrer I'll give you that!!!
> 
> Now you got me in you're stupid loop of idiocy running in circles.No reason to continue this Daytona 500 of denying shit you said, even though the quotes openly prove you're a liar.I dont have to convince you you're a liar,the proof is openly there for everyone. Dolladrew game,set,match.


The dude is straight from the school of Trump debating. Chat bollocks, take a clear L in the eyes of many and then claim you've won even when you clearly have not (and have no evidence to back up said bollocks points). It's largely why the world has been a complete shit show these past few years. The world is full of smooth brained idiots who have been emboldened and think they can now stick their head above the parapet with insanity. Once upon a time they would have been laughed at and ridiculed, which would have worked to some degree and kept them in line. But now they're bullet proof and continue on their little crusades without any care in the world.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I think it’s pretty obvious I’m one of the most well-read people here. Don’t have a problem saying it, because it’s very obvious, haha.


It is quite well known that people of average (or below average) intelligence have a tendency to overestimate their own abilities and cognitive function. JAT.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I found the back and forth jousting and insults in this thread very entertaining. And to think that I wasn't involved at all.

Good old $DollaDrew$, always stirring the pot.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Team Chipperson wholeheartedly endorses Mr. Odell Gray. He does not need to take the L on this one.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Team Chipperson wholeheartedly endorses Mr. Odell Gray. He does not need to take the L on this one.


That's kind of like being endorsed by Trump though. No offence intended.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> I found the back and forth jousting and insults in this thread very entertaining. And to think that I wasn't involved at all.
> 
> Good old $DollaDrew$, always stirring the pot.


Aren't you the fella that hates gay people?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No I'm not upset about that lol the point if you took the time to read through ALL of our scwabling,(wouldn't blame you if you didnt)is the point he is saying that this shows the network isn't happy because he denies saying that when boom there are his own words.Its that simple.


Of course he read it all, don't you know he's the most well read person on here?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Ozell Gray is a troll who likes to promote anti-AEW conspiracies, and when they turn out to be untrue he never has intellectual honesty to say, “I was wrong.” Like I said before, he’s a joke.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JasmineAEW said:


> Ozell Gray is a troll who likes to promote anti-AEW conspiracies, and when they turn out to be untrue he never has intellectual honesty to say, “I was wrong.” Like I said before, he’s a joke.
> View attachment 93218


The guys twitch page is literally called conspiracy horsemen. 

how do these conspiracies and gimmicks start getting hardcore followers. The soon to be ex president and MAGA is literally based on conspiracy. I swear the world is becoming less intelligent. I blame Facebook and the internet. Mark Zuckerberg has ruined civilisation.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> The guys twitch page is literally called conspiracy horsemen.
> 
> how do these conspiracies and gimmicks start getting hardcore followers. The soon to be ex president and MAGA is literally based on conspiracy. I swear the world is becoming less intelligent. I blame Facebook and the internet. Mark Zuckerberg has ruined civilisation.


I think they've always been there, the difference is before the days of Facebook and other forms of social media these loons would be limited to the bloke down the pub that talks bollocks. My extended family is full of them. People that love to have an opinion on a subject and think they have the right to that opinion unhindered. Asking questions and poking holes means that you are the problem and are intolerant. Not them for believing something with very little critical analysis behind it. That said, I don't think I've ever seen this level of tribal nonsense before even though there have always been idiots. Trump and his ilk and the rise of social media certainly do not help.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lurcher said:


> Aren't you the fella that hates gay people?


Fella? Are you Sheamus?

Regarding gay people, I can tolerate gay people like Kenny Omega who arent over the top flamboyant but I can't stand others like Sonny Kiss.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> Fella? Are you Sheamus?


I wish I could say I was. He's a sexy man.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> I wish I could say I was. He's a sexy man.


He's so handsome isn't he?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> The dude is straight from the school of Trump debating. Chat bollocks, take a clear L in the eyes of many and then claim you've won even when you clearly have not (and have no evidence to back up said bollocks points). It's largely why the world has been a complete shit show these past few years. The world is full of smooth brained idiots who have been emboldened and think they can now stick their head above the parapet with insanity. Once upon a time they would have been laughed at and ridiculed, which would have worked to some degree and kept them in line. But now they're bullet proof and continue on their little crusades without any care in the world.


Bringing politics in this isn’t proving anything. It’s just you posting something that’s irrelevant to the thread and conversation. There’s no “L” to take since he didn’t show a “contradiction” in any of my posts. The guy posted quotes from me saying that I wouldn’t be surprised if WarnerMedia moved Dynamite to TBS or TruTV and me saying that they could be unhappy. The guy took that as me saying they were unhappy which wasn’t stated in any of posts. Even the wood read the posts and said that Dollar is spinning it to fit his own narrative.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Team Chipperson wholeheartedly endorses Mr. Odell Gray. He does not need to take the L on this one.


These guys can’t even debate and just do an AEW echo chamber that they agree with and go “they won because they’re pro-AEW like me.” The guy literally couldn’t back up what he claimed and keeps dodging it and throws a temper tantrum like a child when he can’t get his way.



JasmineAEW said:


> Ozell Gray is a troll who likes to promote anti-AEW conspiracies, and when they turn out to be untrue he never has intellectual honesty to say, “I was wrong.” Like I said before, he’s a joke.
> View attachment 93218


Poor man you’re still stuck on the Bin Hamin thing from 6 or 7 months ago. You don’t have any new material or anything. Just “oh that one thing from half a year ago just you can’t be trusted.” Lol get new material dude because you’re one of the biggest trolls on here and the fact that you keep posting about me proves that in of itself. And I already said before that he got whatever he claimed was going to happen wrong so the fact that you keep harping on that shows that you have some mental issues that you need to get over.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

kyledriver said:


> He's so handsome isn't he?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I'd let him lift my shirt any day. The more flamboyant, the better.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Bringing politics in this isn’t proving anything. It’s just you posting something that’s irrelevant to the thread and conversation. There’s no “L” to take since he didn’t show a “contradiction” in any of my posts. The guy posted quotes from me saying that I wouldn’t be surprised if WarnerMedia moved Dynamite to TBS or TruTV and me saying that they could be unhappy. The guy took that as me saying they were unhappy which wasn’t stated in any of posts. Even the wood read the posts and said that Dollar is spinning it to fit his own narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you check my posts, I am far from an AEW sympathiser. Probably what a lot would call a hater. You are clearly lacking in the brain capacity though, which is all that Jasmine was pointing out, as was I. The political leanings are relevant given you show a similar pattern of 'debate' to those who lean towards the Trump camp. And the majority of those who lean that way tend to be lacking in critical thought and intelligence. You're doubling down when Jasmine literally provided proof you post shite. 

You are irredeemable unfortunately and do a rather large disservice to others that dislike AEW such as myself. Like fuck am I being lumped in with a poster like yourself.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lurcher said:


> I wish I could say I was. He's a sexy man.


I'm straight but if you're gay then you can like whomever you want. At least Sheamus is a pretty tough gay guy and he can almost pass for being straight.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> I'm straight but if you're gay then you can like whomever you want. At least Sheamus is a pretty tough gay guy.


Nah, he's not flamboyant enough for me to be honest. I prefer the shirt lifting antics of more "out there" gay folk such as Sonny Kiss. The ones that really let you know their sexuality.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Now sonny kiss... That's a man

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> If you check my posts, I am far from an AEW sympathiser. Probably what a lot would call a hater. You are clearly lacking in the brain capacity though, which is all that Jasmine was pointing out, as was I. The political leanings are relevant given you show a similar pattern of 'debate' to those who lean towards the Trump camp. And the majority of those who lean that way tend to be lacking in critical thought and intelligence. You're doubling down when Jasmine literally provided proof you post shite.
> 
> You are irredeemable unfortunately and do a rather large disservice to others that dislike AEW such as myself. Like fuck am I being lumped in with a poster like yourself.


You’re obviously a child and can’t comprehend things well which is why you made this stupid post. The political field Isn’t relevant and your brain is obviously the size of a peanut since you’re just making an idiot out of yourself now and as Is Jazmine and he posted a screenshot about something from 6 or 7 months ago that I already said was wrong but nice job kid.

I don’t want to be “lumped in” with a child like you anyway so I have no problem distancing myself away from you kid. You could “redeem” yourself with credible posts but I doubt you’ll do that though considering you’re leaving posts like this on here.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

kyledriver said:


> Now sonny kiss... That's a man
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


To each his own....to each his own.... I prefer me some Sasha Banks or Anna Jay.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

kyledriver said:


> Now sonny kiss... That's a man
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


The way he wiggles that butt in those tight trunks. Heavenly!


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> You’re obviously a child and can’t comprehend things well which is why you made this stupid post. The political field Isn’t relevant and your brain is obviously the size of a peanut since you’re just making an idiot out of yourself now and as Is Jazmine and he posted a screenshot about something from 6 or 7 months ago that I already said was wrong but nice job kid.
> 
> I don’t want to be “lumped in” with a child like you anyway so I have no problem distancing myself away from you kid. You could “redeem” yourself with credible posts but I doubt you’ll do that though considering you’re leaving posts like this on here.


I hope that the move from the White House goes well, Don.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> To each his own....to each his own.... I prefer me some Sasha Banks or Anna Jay.


Not a butt man, I take it? Sonny Kiss has the best butt in pro wrestling.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> I hope that the move from the White House goes well, Don.


Ok Sonny Kiss. Enjoy Joe Biden in the White House.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lurcher said:


> The way he wiggles that butt in those tight trunks. Heavenly!


I prefer the way Sasha Banks shakes that booty around during her entrance and those tight yoga pants outfits that Anna Jay wears.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> Not a butt man, I take it? Sonny Kiss has the best butt in pro wrestling.


 omg

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> Ok Sonny Kiss. Enjoy Joe Biden in the White House.


We all know that gays wanted Trump to win. You never know, one of his likely lawsuits against states could eventually give him the victory but that's unlikely. I don't agree with everything that Biden stands for but I can't take another 4 years of Trump.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lurcher said:


> It is quite well known that people of average (or below average) intelligence have a tendency to overestimate their own abilities and cognitive function. JAT.


Believe me, I do not overestimate my own cognitive function. ;-)



kyledriver said:


> Of course he read it all, don't you know he's the most well read person on here?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I said one of. Nice reading, kyledriver.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Believe me, I do not overestimate my own cognitive function. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> I said one of. Nice reading, kyledriver.


Oh you read that one right? 

How comprehensive of you

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

What a woman....


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> We all know that gays wanted Trump to win. You never know, one of his likely lawsuits against states could eventually give him the victory but that's unlikely. I don't agree with everything that Biden stands for but I can't take another 4 years of Trump.


That guy’s a troll. He came here trolling acting all high and mighty but this this guy is here talking gay stuff lol. I don’t take the guy seriously and his political stance is even more hilarious. I’m on neither’s side because I don’t care about Biden or Trump.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> What a woman....


Is that a guy in drag?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Don't cross the boss.....


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> That guy’s a troll. He came here trolling acting all high and mighty but this this guy is here talking gay stuff lol. I don’t take the guy seriously and his political stance is even more hilarious. I’m on neither’s side because I don’t care about Biden or Trump.


Trump and gays are losers. Deal with it. That gay stuff is for the birds. Be a real man and like women.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> What a woman....











Tommy Dreamer agrees with me. He can't get enough of Sonny's butt. Best butt in the biz.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> Trump and gays are losers. Deal with it. That gay stuff is for the birds.


Exactly my point the guy is bringing gay stuff here which has nothing ( I don't like discussing gay stuff at all since I'm a straight guy) to do with the conversation and I don't care about Trump.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Ok Sonny Kiss. Enjoy Joe Biden in the White House.


Are you telling me you don't prefer the prospect of Biden over Trump? Any sane person would.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> That guy’s a troll. He came here trolling acting all high and mighty but this this guy is here talking gay stuff lol. I don’t take the guy seriously and his political stance is even more hilarious. I’m on neither’s side because I don’t care about Biden or Trump.


What is 'gay stuff'?


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> Trump and gays are losers. Deal with it. That gay stuff is for the birds. Be a real man and like women.


Sonny would make a real man out of you, mate. He'd put hairs on your chest.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lurcher said:


> Tommy Dreamer agrees with me. He can't get enough of Sonny's butt. Best butt in the biz.


Dreamer and Sonny Kiss look like a perfect match. I bet Dreamer wishes he was in AEW to take more stinkfaces.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Exactly my point the guy is bringing gay stuff here which has nothing ( I don't like discussing gay stuff at all since I'm a straight guy) to do with the conversation and I don't care about Trump.


Why does 'gay stuff' scare your ultra masculine self so much?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> What is 'gay stuff'?


You know what it is because it's in your posts here so figure it out.



Lurcher said:


> Are you telling me you don't prefer the prospect of Biden over Trump? Any sane person would.


I don't"prefer" either one since I don't care about them and I know nothing will change with either one in office.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> Why does 'gay stuff' scare your ultra masculine self so much?


It doesn't"scare" me. I just like don't like gay stuff since I'm a straight male so I'm obviously not going to like gay stuff dude.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lurcher said:


> Sonny would make a real man out of you, mate. He'd put hairs on your chest.


Sonny can't decide whether he/she's a man or a woman. He/she needs to pick one permanently and stick with it. Either have the full sex change or don't have it.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> It doesn't"scare" me. I just like don't like gay stuff since I'm a straight male so I'm obviously not going to like gay stuff dude.


What don't you like about gay stuff?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> What don't you like about gay stuff?


I just told you I'm a straight male so I'm automatically not going to like gay stuff so stop trolling man.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> Sonny can't decide whether he/she's a man or a woman. He/she needs to pick one permanently and stick with it. Either have the full sex change or don't have it.


You wouldn't be able to say no if Sonny Kiss was waving that booty in your face, be honest. It's liberation personified. Free yourself from mental slavery, none but ourselves can free our mind. Worth remembering.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> I just told you I'm a straight male so I'm automatically not going to like gay stuff so stop trolling man.


I haven't posted about gay stuff though? I'm just admiring the posterior of another man. No **** man.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> I haven't posted about gay stuff though? I'm just admiring the posterior of another man. No **** man.


Translation: "I'm not posting gay stuff but I'm posting about liking another man's butt." Contradiction there dude. If you're going to troll atleast make it worthwhile.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

We're all wrestling fans here. It's a safe place to admire the physique of other men without fear of being judged. You don't have to pretend you don't admire the steel buns of a flamboyant man like Sonny Kiss, or the semetic good looks of MJF. This is a safe place where we can all be ourselves. Be yourself @sjm76


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Translation: "I'm not posting gay stuff but I'm posting about liking another man's butt." Contradiction there dude. If you're going to troll atleast make it worthwhile.


We're all wrestling fans, dude. I thought you liked oiled up beefcakes, too?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> We're all wrestling fans, dude. I thought you liked oiled up beefcakes, too?


🤣 What a troll you are. You're going to end up getting yourself banned if you don't stop now.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> 🤣 What a troll you are. You're going to end up getting yourself banned if you don't stop now.


I doubt it. Would be a bit homophobic, don't you think?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> I doubt it. Would be a bit homophobic, don't you think?


If you keep on baiting and trolling they will.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

I don't like the use of the word troll, either. I would like to think that it's more the use of dramatisation in order to criticise and highlight the acceptance of posters who are openly homophobic on a public forum. To highlight this fact and maybe bring it to the users of this forum and the moderators attention.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lol more trolling and nothing of substance from you.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Lol more trolling and nothing of substance from you.


Wasn't actually referring to you babes. @sjm76 is the one who's allowed to continue posting on here despite being a flaming homophobe.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> Wasn't actually referring to you babes. @sjm76 is the one who's allowed to continue posting on here despite being a flaming homophobe.


I'm not your "babes" dude and if he was posting what he dislikes then let him be.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> I'm not your "babes" dude and if he was posting what he dislikes then let him be.


You think he should be allowed back on here after more than one outburst of homophobia, babes?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> You think he should be allowed back on here after more than one outburst of homophobia, babes?


He should be able to post what he wants and Im waiting for the mods here to ban you at any moment but keep trolling though.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> He should be able to post what he wants and Im waiting for the mods here to ban you at any moment but keep trolling though.


I saw where you said you agreed with what he said by the way. About gay people being losers. You're as bad as him, babes.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> I saw where you said you agreed with what he said by the way. About gay people being losers. You're as bad as him, babes.


Your troll game is weak 🤣.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Your troll game is weak 🤣.


 Is it trolling to point out that you said "exactly my point" to a post where he called gay people losers?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> Is it trolling to point out that you said "exactly my point" to a post where he called gay people losers?


Here's the actual post troll.



Ozell Gray said:


> Exactly my point the guy is bringing gay stuff here which has nothing ( I don't like discussing gay stuff at all since I'm a straight guy) to do with the conversation and I don't care about Trump.


Learn how to read before making pathetic posts like this one.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Here's the actual post troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Learn how to read before making pathetic posts like this one.


You literally. Replied. To a post. About gay people being losers. With exactly my point. Perhaps it is you that should learn to read and understand how your post will come across to the rest of the forum. When, you know. You say exactly my point in reply to a post saying gay people are losers, with no other real point. You're going to have to take another L here, homophobe.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Lurcher said:


> You literally. Replied. To a post. About gay people being losers. With exactly my point. Perhaps it is you that should learn to read and understand how your post will come across to the rest of the forum. When, you know. You say exactly my point in reply to a post saying gay people are losers, with no other real point. You're going to have to take another L here, homophobe.


🤣 Ok troll if you think you have some"victory" here despite being proven wrong then go ahead dude. Reading comprehension clearly isn't something you have.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kyledriver said:


> Oh you read that one right?
> 
> How comprehensive of you
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Haha, you still can’t wrap your head around it.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Haha, you still can’t wrap your head around it.


It's just so complicated you know?

It was a good attempt

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kyledriver said:


> It's just so complicated you know?
> 
> It was a good attempt
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Apparently it is! Try and own it all you want.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lurcher said:


> That's kind of like being endorsed by Trump though. No offence intended.


I don't think so but you're certainly entitled to your opinion.

Speaking of which, a lot of opinions for a guy who has been here just four days lol. Which rejoiner are you? Monty Cora? Pippen alt account?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

As much as I would have loved if he said TNT, but like mentioned before, right at the 44:30 mark he says its going to be on one of TNT "networks". I checked it out and that previous poster was correct. Thread should be closed.

Op posted link to a website that says it will be on TNT specifically, but from the actual media call, it appears that website OP posted was clickbait, because that's not what Cody said. Not blaming you op, you didn't know probably.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Probably has been mentioned, but if AEW's new show was on TBS, it'd perfectly mirror WCW. Nitro/Dynamite on TNT, Thunder/New Show on TBS.

A nice bit of nostalgia for us former WCW fans.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its not ‘haters’ pippen
> 
> it’s ’fans who like to critique’


Yup if we like aew we're indie marks but if we like aew we ain't cattle, bro. Either way we can't win,lulz


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Wtf kindve chat is going on in here?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aedubya said:


> Wtf kindve chat is going on in here?



All people do in the aew section is now argue and call each other out. Yes its got people all over the world but this is exactly whats happening in the states. Everyone just bitching and arguing on both sides.

I at least posted a list of names and figured people might bring their own ideas. Instead like every other thread its just people calling each other out


3venflow said:


> Probably has been mentioned, but if AEW's new show was on TBS, it'd perfectly mirror WCW. Nitro/Dynamite on TNT, Thunder/New Show on TBS.
> 
> A nice bit of nostalgia for us former WCW fans.



Call the tbs show bolt lol. I still think the name "ego" is fitting and it could have an attitude feel


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Probably has been mentioned, but if AEW's new show was on TBS, it'd perfectly mirror WCW. Nitro/Dynamite on TNT, Thunder/New Show on TBS.
> 
> A nice bit of nostalgia for us former WCW fans.


Who is nostalgic for Thunder?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Who is nostalgic for Thunder?


Fans who appreciated seeing Disco Inferno’s “hot” feud with Norman Smiley for the TV Title.

Read: Orange Cassidy fans


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Buff Bagwell wrestled Randy Savage on Thunder so watch out your comments


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder had some awesome matches as well as a lot of crap. But matches like Steiner vs Jannetty were usually like 2 or 3 minutes long and they didn't let bad matches go too long. There were some really good shows, but in 1999 it began to go downhill in sync with WCW as a whole.

One thing I always liked about Thunder and colour scheme, how different it looked to Nitro. I hope AEW's new show will do something similar when they're back on the road.

On Thunder you'd get gems involving Benoit, Jericho, Booker T, Ultimo Dragon, Kidman and scores of cruiserweights like Rey, Ultimo and Juve. There was an excellent Eddie/Jericho vs Benoit/Malenko match in 98. But others like Rick Martel and Saturn also put on very good matches when WCW's random generator threw out an interesting pairing.

What hurt Thunder a lot was the amount of screwy finishes, DQs and NCs, something which wouldn't be an issue in AEW. It could have been better if WCW put more effort into it and there was talk of it being an nWo show. They had a huge roster but didn't put enough effort into those beneath the glass ceiling.

I'd still take an episode of Thunder over some RAWs today because you'd usually get at least one banger and decent segment.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Tony Khan Talks AEW's Relationship With NJPW - Wrestling Inc.


AEW President Tony Khan spoke with TSN about where the relationship between AEW and NJPW is currently at. Khan also commented on his vision of AEW and how more programming is coming to TNT in 2021. Since AEW started up last year, fans had hoped the company would work closely together with NJPW...




www.google.com





In regards to more programming on TNT, Khan confirmed another show (outside of _Dynamite_ and YouTube's AEW _Dark_) is coming to TNT in 2021.

"It's going to launch in 2021," Khan said of the new show. "We've worked it out with TNT. It's one-hundred percent going to launch in 2021. I don't have the exact date yet, but I would look out for it soon and it's right around the corner."


So theres that lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone think maybe it could be a 1 hour open book show? Where wrestlers from any promotion come and wrestle? Maybe a bad idea but maybe amazing. Imagine the story's you could build between promotions and open doors.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Anyone think maybe it could be a 1 hour open book show? Where wrestlers from any promotion come and wrestle? Maybe a bad idea but maybe amazing. Imagine the story's you could build between promotions and open doors.


I think that is more Dark with all the indie talent who get invited (even with Covid). AEW needs to use the second show to utilise its full roster. We have guys disappearing for weeks on end from Dynamite because there is no room for them. The show should have some second tier feuds that can attract viewers. Apparently the FTW belt is going to be one of the focuses of it, which sounds alright.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> I think that is more Dark with all the indie talent who get invited (even with Covid). AEW needs to use the second show to utilise its full roster. We have guys disappearing for weeks on end from Dynamite because there is no room for them. The show should have some second tier feuds that can attract viewers. Apparently the FTW belt is going to be one of the focuses of it, which sounds alright.



This is true. I just mean considering is rumours that they are working on a partnership with New Japan and we already see it with NWA figured it's all going to be incorporated more in the shows


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Thunder had some awesome matches as well as a lot of crap. But matches like Steiner vs Jannetty were usually like 2 or 3 minutes long and they didn't let bad matches go too long. There were some really good shows, but in 1999 it began to go downhill in sync with WCW as a whole.
> 
> One thing I always liked about Thunder and colour scheme, how different it looked to Nitro. I hope AEW's new show will do something similar when they're back on the road.
> 
> ...


Id take 2001 WCW Thunder over every product out there today.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Thunder had some awesome matches as well as a lot of crap. But matches like Steiner vs Jannetty were usually like 2 or 3 minutes long and they didn't let bad matches go too long. There were some really good shows, but in 1999 it began to go downhill in sync with WCW as a whole.
> 
> One thing I always liked about Thunder and colour scheme, how different it looked to Nitro. I hope AEW's new show will do something similar when they're back on the road.
> 
> ...


Man I miss WCW so much.

Thunder got shitted on but better than the crap thats out there in terms of WWE and AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Tony Khan Talks AEW's Relationship With NJPW - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> 
> AEW President Tony Khan spoke with TSN about where the relationship between AEW and NJPW is currently at. Khan also commented on his vision of AEW and how more programming is coming to TNT in 2021. Since AEW started up last year, fans had hoped the company would work closely together with NJPW...
> ...


Any thoughts @Ozell Gray ?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Any thoughts @Ozell Gray ?


Hasn't aired yet on a network. Like I said if they air the show on TNT then I'll say I was wrong.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Hasn't aired yet on a network. Like I said if they air the show on TNT then I'll say I was wrong.


Like I said if it's not on TNT I'll bounce.👍


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder how this discussion has been going the past few days


----------

